# New nameplate for Trunk lid....?



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I will be looking into availabilty........


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

cool.
way better than the pontiac sign......
but, I would be already satisfied just with the holden sign without the LS2 & 6.0L.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Badge is available as per [email protected]. Cost is 58.00 + shipping.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I will be looking into availabilty........



SWEEEET i like it.


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Any pictures of it on the car?


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

*Build Your Own Word/Emblems*

http://youremblem.com/catalog/

:cheers


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

*Here Are Some Other Places*

http://www.ssinserts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=SSGOATE&Category_Code=0712b

http://www.afterthoughtsauto.com/goat-emblem.html


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm still waiting for mine to come in...I got it from another place. Shipped around Jan 13th..still hasn't shown up. Probably lost in transport from Aussie Land...but maybe it will show up one day.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Have thought about replacing "PONTIAC" on the trunk lid with "HOLDEN".......Any thoughts? :cheers


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Do the emblems from youremblem.com come pre-space ready to apply or to they arrive just individual letters/numbers? I'm thinking about using them to do "GOAT" for the left and "LS1" for the right... i don't want to get the pre-maid "GOAT" emblem from the other sources because i'm affreaid the chrome on the left won't match the nickel on the right.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> Do the emblems from youremblem.com come pre-space ready to apply or to they arrive just individual letters/numbers?


http://youremblem.com/faq.php

Sounds as if they're individual characters.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

How hard do you think it would be to get them on strait, level, and evenly spaced?


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> How hard do you think it would be to get them on strait, level, and evenly spaced?


Using a piece of masking tape as they suggest to get the characters in a straight line would probably work well.....But the spacing between characters would be more difficult since there wouldn't be anything to go by except just "eyeballing" them. Guess you could set a fixed distance between them using a ruler, but because of varying shapes of characters, I would find that hard to do.


----------



## bhg305 (May 11, 2010)

Would you mind relisting the photo of the trunk badge.
Thanks Tony-y


----------

